# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Do SUNEYE. please.

## bigo20004

Wow. Speechless. Those are my thoughts after trying the SUNEYE technique.

 If you don't know exactly what Joe Russa's SUNEYE technique is, Please look it up when you get the chance.

What I did (as specified in the suneye technique) was:

1.) Focused on my 3rd eye repeating "I will realize Im dreaming".

2.) Went to sleep, using an alarm to wake up 6 hrs later. (The technique says start sleeping between 11pm and 
     1am because of brain biorythyms, so I slept at 11pm.

3.) Wake up, and stay up for one hour. (I woke at 5am). During this time I listened to music from a really cool videogame called   
     Xenogears, and read PDF files about lucid dreaming. (I read Laberge's ETWOLD, and the SUNEYE manual.)

4.) Went back to sleep, at 6am, focusing on my 3rd eye, repeating "I will realize I'm dreaming".

THEN: I had sleep paralysis, followed by an extremely vivid dream. However, in the dream, i got sleep paralysis again, and it was so powerful that I told the dream character that im terribly sleepy. (So they won't freak out when i get paralyzed.) I even forgot to RC, because I was so focused on my dream-paralysis.

I wake up, still in paralysis, and in a flash, its real life again, and I'm awake.  I'm sure that if i hadn't had paralysis in my dream, it would have been lucid, because I was in the type of mindset that a lucid dream comes from.

FINALLY--THIS IS WHERE YOU COME IN:

Whether you have LD's frequently, or never, or anywhere in between, I ask you to try this SUNEYE technique. I'm almost certain it will get you an LD, and if not, then definetly paralysis, which you can LD from.
It's a great technique (in my opinion, since it worked on 1st try w/o any prior knowledge of it)!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Mystical_Journey

I will defo give it a try in the next few days and let you know how it works  :smiley:  Ive heard of the SUNEYE technique but have never tried it, i always repeat to myself before sleeping "Let my right eye talk to my left eye" thanks for the information and the Xenogears music recommendation, going to download some from Kazaa if i can  :smiley:

----------


## nightowl

sounds like a combination of WILD and WBTB

well, I'm open to new techniques so i'll give it a shot, but i don't know if you already realize this, but doing this won't gaurantee a lucid dream/SP or even the same experience as you did. Everyone is different and the same thing might not even happen again to you the second time around. 

sorry if i sounded like an ass, but just thought you'd know if you didn't already  :smiley:

----------


## Mystical_Journey

> sorry if i sounded like an ass, but just thought you'd know if you didn't already[/b]



Your on drugs and going to get creamed if you get any closer (lol) Joke btw   ::D: 

I often try the BUS technique to attain lucidity, but PENGIUN is a much easier way to stay in the dream, TRAIN is also very useful. Have you tried the BLUETACK technique? 
that is amazing and it works every time! You stick BLUETAK in your ears and repeat "I am a monkey on cocaine and want to wake up next to a blue rabbit"

Construct your own language its much more fun that adopting definitions by people like LaBerge, find your own techniques and your own path, its like learning how to drive a car or watch a film, the definitions are all the same but the perspective is different, so Im not much for the WILD, MILD and all that stuff, so the SUNEYE technique (hate the definition-makes its sound cold) is just a means to an end. You find your own way, somtimes i get lost though, signs are often helpful but i get mixed up and end up on the wrong motorway, but its equally as fun trying to find your way back.

----------


## bigo20004

Yes, techniques work differently for different people. I should have just said it worked very welll for a first try, and that if you have trouble, you should try it.

I did SUNEYE again last night, but i only had 45 minutes to sleep before i had to wake for school. However, on the way back to sleep, i got really vivid HI, and paralysis, but then i got roused by my alarm before my dream could develop.......

gotta love the SUNEYE TECHNIQUE. you MUST DO IT, ITS FOOLPROOF ALWAYS!!!!! lol jk, only try it if you want............ok im done advertisisng

----------


## regetsref

This is exactly what I try, except I got no third eye.  My only problem is I go to bed at 5 am and wake up around 10 before going back to sleep.  But for me when I stay awake for over 30 minutes I always end up too awake to fall back asleep and any less I always lose awareness before the dream starts,  guess I just gotta find my sweet spot or something.

----------


## Anahata

> _Originally posted by fersteger_
> *This is exactly what I try, except I got no third eye.*



heheh that's funny......   ::hrm::  you were joking right?

----------

